# about to buy car with expired NCT. Am I liable for any fines/back charges?



## chikku paul (19 Jan 2008)

Hello Dear,

              I am planning to buy a used car from a Garage, 2003 model, the problem is the NCT of that particular car was expired on 2007. 

The Garage party told me that I can applay for NCT after the purchase of car. If so:

(1) Is there any fine do i need to pay for the delay of NCT ? and they told, it will take 2-3 weeks time to get the vechile to register in my name.
(2) Is that legal to drive the vechile Without NCT during that  time ? 
(3) Is anything else I need to pay attention before purchasing the NCT Due vechile ? 
what about Insurance ? 

Please help to clear my doubts, I will be greatful to you.

Thanks.


----------



## silvermints (19 Jan 2008)

In my opinion you should insist on the garage having the car nct'd before you buy. You have no way of knowing what repairs are needed and how much they would cost. If i'm not mistaken its illegal to sell a car that doesn't have an nct cert. Be careful.


----------



## chikku paul (19 Jan 2008)

thanx buddy


----------



## some1gr8 (21 Jan 2008)

i bought a car from my friend with 5 months expired NCT, stopped by Gardi many times, told them everything (that just bought this car yesterday>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>), i donot think there is gona be any problem with gardi or NCT but could be with insurance if an accident happens as they might be looking for any excuse not to pay for it.  You would be getting NCT for two year from the day its expired so it does not make any difference if its late or not.


----------



## niceoneted (21 Jan 2008)

I wouldn't but a car from a garage that doesn't have the NCT passed. They can organise that. Like silvermints pointed out you do not know what the NCT might show up and it could turn out to be costly. 
There are plenty of cars out there for sale.


----------



## z109 (21 Jan 2008)

some1gr8 said:


> i bought a car from my friend with 5 months expired NCT, stopped by Gardi many times, told them everything (that just bought this car yesterday>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>), i donot think there is gona be any problem with gardi or NCT but could be with insurance if an accident happens as they might be looking for any excuse not to pay for it.  You would be getting NCT for two year from the day its expired so it does not make any difference if its late or not.


As I understand it from a garda friend, this was fine up to Jan this year due to a loophole in the law. From now, the gardai can fine/confiscate for invalid NCT.

If and when you do get an NCT, it will only be valid from when the last one expired, i.e. you will not get two years from now, you will get two years from when the last one expired.

Second the recommendation to get the garage to do it, even if it means the car will be more expensive to buy.


----------



## Paulone (21 Jan 2008)

I'm guessing that you're getting a huge discount off this car by taking it without the NCT. I'm also guessing that you're thinking a 2003 car can't have that much wrong with it that would stop it getting a new cert?

Both valid points, but if you want to take the car on, I'd use some of the money saved to pay someone look over it to make sure you don't have any nasty surprises. You are about it buy it 'as seen', so the garage can tell you what they like about its condition and none of this means anything should an expensive problem become apparent.

Don't expect to drive it around for a while before taking it in for a test - I note the previous poster's point about the loophole but I also doubt you'll get insurance without a valid NCT cert.

It could be you are about to get a great bargain, but buying like this is risky.


----------



## teachai (22 Jan 2008)

Do not buy the car without the NCT. You could be buying a heap of trouble and expense.  What you could do is put a small deposit down and Insist the car passes the NCT before you take delivery of it. 

This is exactly what I did, being in a similar situation, and I got 4 new tyres, etc as well as having to wiat a bit longer as the car failed the NCT first time through.   

You cannot tax the car until you have the NCT cert, so, just let the garage have the hassle. If they won't do business this way, then  its a sure sign to walk away from the deal.


----------



## chikku paul (23 Jan 2008)

Thanks very much for your all kind Informaton.


----------

